# Peut on retrouver des mails disparu ?



## patou830 (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

A tous et toutes, je viens car je me suis apperçu en recherchant un mail d'un client qu'un mois de mails ont disparu, j'utilise  I mac sous leopard, et en messagerie entourage, j'ai eut des mises à jours et depuis tous mes mails ont disparu, alors je sais que tout se stock sur un ordinateur mais où ? y - a t-il quelqu'un qui est déjà passer par là ?

A vous lire

patou


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modérateur
(ne pas en recréer un avant décision du moderateur)

ensuite il y a déjà des sujets entourage

ton probleme , pas encore clair,  est facile à résoudre et dépendra de

- ta gestion des archives ( entourage ET  archives en ligne)

-ta gestion de tes sauvegardes externes
(clone time machine etc)


----------



## patou830 (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour pascalformac je n'ai pas bien compris la réponse là ?

mon problème pas encore clair ? facile à résoudre d'accord mais comment ?

pouvez vous m'aider je débute avec mac.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

ben non c'est pas clair

je vais la faire simple

 mois de messages disparu d'Où?

3 possibles

dans entourage? en ligne?
de tes sauvegardes?


----------



## marvel63 (25 Juin 2010)

et accessoirement : comment sont faites tes sauvegardes ?


----------



## patou830 (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour, 

alors pour répondre dans l'ordre les massages ont disparus d'entourage et je ne fais pas de sauvegarde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ben non c'est pas clair
> 
> je vais la faire simple
> 
> ...



disparu d'entourage sur ordinateur 
et je ne fais pas de sauvegarde.

Avez vous une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

bon.... on va mouliner

et quels sont tes réglages choisis par toi ( dans entourage)  concernant ce qu'entourage doit faire avec le compte en ligne
il y en a plein de ppossible 
dont garder-mettre copie en ligne

--
par ailleurs ne PAS faire de sauvegarde c'est risqué
(la preuve ce fil)


----------



## patou830 (25 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon.... on va mouliner
> 
> et quels sont tes réglages choisis par toi ( dans entourage)  concernant ce qu'entourage doit faire avec le compte en ligne
> il y en a plein de ppossible
> ...



je n'ai pas fais de réglage, mais je peux vous faire une copie écran ou copier les éléments que vous avez besoin, si vous me dite comment faire ?

Pour la sauvegarde, je comprend que c'est important mais comment faire des sauvegardes ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

*j'ai pas la même version d'entourage
(même si les principes restent les mêmes)
et en plus je l'ai désinstallé

quant aux captures 
c'est pas utile et en plus tu risques de montrer des données privées



mais de toutes facons
1- va voir
dans entourage si par hasard c'est dans la corbeille

et
2 EN LIGNE sur ton compte email en ligne
si ils y sont
--
quant aux sauvegardes VAAAASTE sujet
( multitraité et centaines de tutos sur le web)

en TRES rapide
un disque dur externe plus time machine ( qui est sur ton mac) = sauvegardes automatiques de plusieurs versions de tes fichiers

il y a aussi Disque dur externe et  clonage
( ou les deux en parallele)

ou sauvegarde de morceaux de données ( dossier - fichier)
(déconseillé , meilleur moyen d'oublier des morceaux)

Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
en anglais:
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos
tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2010)

Bon, on va essayer de tout reprendre de puis le début, là je ne vois pas grand chose...

De quelles versions de Mac OS X et d'Office (y-compris mises à jour) est-il question ? Est-ce que le(s) compte(s) concerné(s) est bien un compte POP ? Sinon, de quel type de compte s'agit-il ?



patou830 a dit:


> je me suis aperçu en recherchant un mail d'un client qu'un mois de mails ont disparu,


Que faut-il comprendre ? Que tu as dans ta boîte de réception des messages anciens et des messages récents mais que, entre les deux, il te manque un certain nombre de messages correspondant à une période particulière ? Laquelle ? Si tu es certain d'avoir reçu un message particulier, est-ce que tu as fait une recherche (soit dans Entourage directement, soit avec Spotlight) ? Et dans les autres boîtes, voire les "Éléments supprimés" ?



patou830 a dit:


> j'ai eut des mises à jours et depuis tous mes mails ont disparu


Tous les messages, alors ou seulement "un mois de messages" ? Et le reste (contacts, etc.) est toujours là ?

N'aurais-tu pas tout simplement coché l'option messages "Non lus seulement" (menu "Affichage") ?

Pour ce qui est des sauvegardes, si tu as Leopard, pourquoi n'as-tu pas activé Time Machine (tu n'as pas de disque dur externe) ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

bonnes remarques
j'ai bien fait de te dire de passer


----------



## patou830 (26 Juin 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Bon, on va essayer de tout reprendre de puis le début, là je ne vois pas grand chose...
> 
> De quelles versions de Mac OS X et d'Office (y-compris mises à jour) est-il question ? Est-ce que le(s) compte(s) concerné(s) est bien un compte POP ? Sinon, de quel type de compte s'agit-il ?
> 
> ...



c'est un compte pop orange 
pour la période effectivement les messages s'arrete au 11 décembre 2009 et reprennent le 15 janvier 2010. 
je me souvient lorsque je cliquait sur l'icone entourage, j'avais un message d'erreur qui me disait que cette version d'entourage ne fonctionnait pas ? j'ai réinstaller microsoft office pour mac et cela à refonctionner, mais des messages sont manquants

Pour les contacts je ne sais pas, je fais des synchronisation via l'iphone, je m'en suis pas rendu compte ?

pour la recherche des mails disparus, j'ai chercher dans tous les dossiers d'entourage message envoyé, supprimer, par le nom du client. puis je suis passer par le finder et spoolight en cherchant par le nom du client la une liste de 200 messages apparaissent sans la période qui m'interresse.

Merci pour les liens pour sauvegarde, avez vous idée ou sont partis les mails ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------




Aliboron a dit:


> Bon, on va essayer de tout reprendre de puis le début, là je ne vois pas grand chose...
> 
> De quelles versions de Mac OS X et d'Office (y-compris mises à jour) est-il question ? Est-ce que le(s) compte(s) concerné(s) est bien un compte POP ? Sinon, de quel type de compte s'agit-il ?



VERSION MAC OS X LEPOPARD et office mac 2008

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h53 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> *j'ai pas la même version d'entourage
> (même si les principes restent les mêmes)
> et en plus je l'ai désinstallé
> 
> ...




merci pour les liens, j'ai vu sur un forum que l'on pouvait trouver des fichiers et dossier en passant par TERMINAL, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

Réponds à UNE question

les messages  11 décembre 2009 14 janvier 2010

tu les as ou pas sur ton compte orange en ligne?

edit
_( coucou à A, on va y arriver, leeeeentemennnnt , j'ai mis 2 cierges à Sainte Rita dans la chapelle de Nioube sur Loire_)


----------



## Aliboron (26 Juin 2010)

Bon, on a au moins quelques éléments complémentaires...

En plus de la demande (pertinente) de Pascalformac :



patou830 a dit:


> pour la période effectivement les messages s'arrete au 11 décembre 2009 et reprennent le 15 janvier 2010.
> je me souviens lorsque je cliquais sur l'icone entourage, j'avais un message d'erreur qui me disait que cette version d'entourage ne fonctionnait pas ?


Est-ce que ce problème est survenu plus ou moins dans cette période ? Ce qui pourrait expliquer la "disparition" des messages...




patou830 a dit:


> j'ai réinstallé microsoft office pour mac et cela a refonctionné, mais des messages sont manquants


Difficile de dire grand chose sans plus de précisions. Disons qu'il est possible (c'est seulement une des possibilités) qu'il y ait eu à ce moment, création d'une autre identité et que les messages pendant cette période ont été reçus sur cette identité, avant retour à la précédente/actuelle. On est loin dans les hypothèses, et si tu n'as pas de sauvegardes, il est plus que probable qu'on ait du mal à récupérer des choses aussi lointaines. 

Regarde tout de même dans le dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/*Identités Office 2008* (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison") et décris précisément ce qu'il y a.




patou830 a dit:


> Pour les contacts je ne sais pas, je fais des synchronisation via l'iphone, je m'en suis pas rendu compte ?


On peut donc en conclure que tu ne les as pas perdus, si j'ai bien suivi.




patou830 a dit:


> pour la recherche des mails disparus, j'ai cherché dans tous les dossiers d'entourage messages envoyés, supprimés, par le nom du client. Puis je suis passé par le finder et spotlight en cherchant par le nom du client la une liste de 200 messages apparaissent sans la période qui m'intéresse.


Il est donc fort probable qu'ils soient définitivement perdus...




patou830 a dit:


> avez vous idée ou sont partis les mails ?


Faute de véritable précisions sur ce qui s'est passé, pas vraiment. Mais si Spotlight ne trouve rien, il est bien possible qu'il aient été effacés (depuis longtemps ?)


----------



## patou830 (26 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Réponds à UNE question
> 
> les messages  11 décembre 2009 14 janvier 2010
> 
> ...



je viens d'aller voir sur le compte orange en ligne la boite est vide !

un des mails perdus correspond  à un client qui  m'a fait une commande à cette période, aujourd'hui il refuse de me regler, il doit etre possible de trouver sur le disque dur ce dossier, y a til des sociétés spécialisées pour ce genre de travail ?
_de mon côté je fais une neuvaine à sainte thérèse, _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h38 ----------




			
				

Regarde tout de même dans le dossier ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/[B a dit:
			
		

> Identités Office 2008[/B] (où la tilde ~ symbolise le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison") et décris précisément ce qu'il y a.



voici ce qui est dans le dossier identités office 2008 :

Identité principale [2010-01-14 23.27 sauvegardé]
Identité principale [2009-12-12 09.37 sauvegardé] [2010-01-14 23.49 sauvegardé]
Identité principale [2009-12-12 09.37 sauvegardé]
Identité principale
Cache du groupe de discussion


----------



## Aliboron (26 Juin 2010)

patou830 a dit:


> voici ce qui est dans le dossier identités office 2008 :
> 
> Identité principale [2010-01-14 23.27 sauvegardé]
> Identité principale [2009-12-12 09.37 sauvegardé] [2010-01-14 23.49 sauvegardé]
> ...


Bon, ben tu n'as (peut-être) pas que du malheur. Du moins si une partie des hypothèses évoquées se vérifie. Si tu as bien eu des soucis dans cette période (entre décembre et janvier) tu as, sans t'en rendre compte, peut-être bien des sauvegardes.

Donc, dans Entourage, menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." tu vas aller explorer les différentes identités sauvegardées et voir si tes messages perdus s'y trouvent.

Décris PRÉCISÉMENT ce que tu observes et ne fais rien d'irréversible (le mieux, évidemment, serait de commencer par faire une sauvegarde complète de ton disque dur sur un disque externe - il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'y mettre, surtout avec une machine à usage professionnel).

Pour le reste, n'hésite surtout pas à répondre (si possible de façon détaillée) aux questions qu'on te pose si tu veux qu'on puisse t'apporter une aide efficace.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

oh en passant
comme tu es en leopard
va telecharger un bon petit freeware Spotinside
c'est propre ( 5 etoiles macupdate et selection Apple Staff 2007)

pourquoi?
parce qu'il fouine mieux que spotlight qu'il utilise
Liste les fichiers ET MONTRE les occurences en PREVUE

il EXCLUT les mail par defaut*

MAIS il regarde les CACHES

*tu pourrais modifier les preferences pour inclure les emails
on verra
http://www.oneriver.jp/SpotInside/index_e.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------
*
EDIT*
je reviens sur un point

ta gestion email
c'est , on l'a appris sur le tard , un outil de travail PRO

c'est une raison de plus pour revoir completement ta stratégie d'arrchivage de courrier 
Sauvegarde externe
en dur de tes données mac

et en plus coté email 
 garde sur serveur (
compte orange ou un autre , ou mieux compte orange ET un autre en sécurité
---
ensuite 
quand on aura une meilleure idée de ce qui est là
( le coup d'install - reinstall peut avoir zigouillé des trucs, ca depend aussi de comment ce fut fait) on verra pour les options de recup

ce qui d'ailleurs me fait regretter le conseil spotinside car en theorie pour optimiser les chances de recup il faudrait ne PLUS toucher au mac du tout et passer par l'exterieur

 ca limite les risques d'écriture par dessus des données officiellement supprimées mais physiquement là

--
Si spotinside pas encore installé , tant mieux

et les jours prochains si tu peux , passer par un autre ordi


----------



## patou830 (26 Juin 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Bon, ben tu n'as (peut-être) pas que du malheur. Du moins si une partie des hypothèses évoquées se vérifie. Si tu as bien eu des soucis dans cette période (entre décembre et janvier) tu as, sans t'en rendre compte, peut-être bien des sauvegardes.
> 
> Donc, dans Entourage, menu "Entourage" > "Basculer vers une identité..." tu vas aller explorer les différentes identités sauvegardées et voir si tes messages perdus s'y trouvent.
> 
> Décris PRÉCISÉMENT ce que tu observes et ne fais rien d'irréversible (le mieux, évidemment, serait de commencer par faire une sauvegarde complète de ton disque dur sur un disque externe - il n'est jamais trop tard pour s'y mettre, surtout avec une machine à usage professionnel).



lorsque je clique sur basculé vers identité une fenetre s'ouvre est indique : etes vous sur de vouloir interchanger ces identités ?  (entourage fermera toutes les connexions et les fenetres pour l'identité en cours) je clique sur déconnecter.
là une 2ème fenetres s'ouvre et indique : Pour changer d'identité quittez microsoft messenger et tous les autres programmes micosoft office puis redémarrez microsoft entourage. 
je clique sur ok 
 et là je n'ai plus d'icone sur le bureau pour retouner sur entourage donc je passe par spoolight et je relance l'application entourage mais je ne vois rien de changer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> oh en passant
> comme tu es en leopard
> va telecharger un bon petit freeware Spotinside
> c'est propre ( 5 etoiles macupdate et selection Apple Staff 2007)
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

patou830 a dit:


> Merci de vos conseils  et je suis d'accord, mais je me suis dit qu'apple est réputé pour ne pas se planter donc je n'ai pas fait attention, comment faire une sauvegarde sur orange mail ? ne plus passer par entourage mais par orange mail ?


ca n'a RIEN à voir avec Apple

n'importe quelle machine peut tomber en panne

t'as déjà vu une voiture qui ne va jamais chez le garagiste?
Moi pas
une TV aux chaines parfaitement réglées à vie?
Moi pas
une ampoule electrique qui ne pete jamais?
moi pas

Alors un objet sophistiqué comme un   ordi ...
(toutes marques)

et c'est sans parler du reste

vol , incendie , inondation , ou même une bete coupure de courant  pendant que l'ordi bosse

element humain
distraction , erreur de manip

--
par ailleurs globalement en terme de gestion d'entreprise ( ou de freelance)  on bétonne plus qu'ailleurs

l'équivalent du carbone de contrat
 1 en dossier courant , 1 en archive , 1 chez le comptable
 ( voire 1 dans le coffre fort etanche resistant aux flammes)

--
pour les stratégies de sauvegarde on verra après ou dans les sujets déjà dédiés

dans un coin tu gardes 2 idées
* acheter un ou plusieurs disques durs externes 
(et coup de bol les soldes c'est le 30 juin)

*avoir PLUSIEURS adresses email , dont une qui servira d'entreposage des doubles pros
( en plus d'orange et des sauvegardes disques durs)
il y a divers techniques simples

et là tu seras sécurisé


----------



## Aliboron (26 Juin 2010)

patou830 a dit:


> lorsque je clique sur basculer vers une identité, une fenetre s'ouvre et indique : etes vous sur de vouloir interchanger ces identités ?  (entourage fermera toutes les connexions et les fenetres pour l'identité en cours)


Normal. La base de données ne concerne pas qu'Entourage mais toutes les applications Office et Messenger. Donc il te faut quitter toutes les applications Office (y compris l'application qui affiche les "rappels" de rendez-vous) et Messenger si tu l'as lancé (ou en arrière-plan). Ensuite, tu pourras basculer d'une identité à l'autre.




patou830 a dit:


> une 2ème fenêtre s'ouvre et indique : Pour changer d'identité quittez microsoft messenger et tous les autres programmes micosoft office puis redémarrez microsoft entourage. Je clique sur ok et là je n'ai plus d'icône sur le bureau pour retouner sur entourage


??? En principe, il devrait y avoir une icône dans le Dock, si tu as demandé (d'un clic droit) à la "Garder dans le Dock". Mais sur le bureau, rien ne devrait changer. Le plus simple, c'est d'aller dans /Applications/Microsoft Office 2008 et de faire un double-clic sur l'icône d'Entourage.

Ensuite, sur l'icône d'Entourage qui s'affiche dans le Dock, tu peux aller faire un clic droit et demander à "Garder dans le Dock", comme vu précédemment. Ceci dit, on ne peut que te recommander (très, très) fortement de faire un tour sur les liens que t'a indiqué Pascalformac au début de ce fil (Rhinos-mac etc.) car tu sembles ne pas très bien maîtriser les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X. Pour une utilisation professionnelle, c'est prendre des risques terribles que de s'en remettre totalement à des outils dont on ne comprend pas les bases...

Au passage, profitons-en aussi pour rappeler qu'il faut faire les mises à jour des logiciels. Quelle est (précisément) ta version d'Office (normalement, tu devrais être en 12.2.5 à ce jour). Pour le savoir, regarde dans le menu "Entourage" > "À propos de Microsoft Entourage..."




patou830 a dit:


> je relance l'application entourage mais je ne vois rien de changé.


C'est à dire, une fois Entourage relancé tu ne peux toujours pas "Basculer vers une autre identité..." ? Lorsque tu essayes tu as de nouveau les messages d'erreur te demandant de quitter Messenger ? Tu as essayé de quitter Messenger par une autre méthode ? Au besoin, ferme ta session et rouvre-la en tenant la touche majuscule enfoncée...


----------



## patou830 (26 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca n'a RIEN à voir avec Apple
> 
> n'importe quelle machine peut tomber en panne
> 
> ...



j'ai bien bien bien  compris merci ! 
 une idée pour trouver les mails ?


----------



## Aliboron (26 Juin 2010)

patou830 a dit:


> une idée pour trouver les mails ?


Regarde mon message précédent (12h17), fais ce qui est indiqué, réponds aux questions... Si tu as une seule chance de récupérer quoi que ce soit, elle est dans tes identités sauvegardées.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

plus peut etre  les techniques de récup de fichiers   usuelles
(efficaces que sur machine peu manipulée  entre bourde et recup)


----------



## Aliboron (26 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> plus peut etre les techniques de récup de fichiers usuelles
> (efficaces que sur machine peu manipulée  entre bourde et recup)


Pour un plantage entre le 12 décembre et le 14 janvier, sur une machine peu(pas) entretenue, pas évident que ça puisse donner quelque chose, d'autant que les fichiers de type base de données se réinscrivent sur les mêmes secteurs, donc écrasent en principe les versions précédentes.

Par contre, s'il y a une (petite) chance de récupérer, c'est via les sauvegardes automatiques d'identités qui se sont faites apparemment au moment des plantages. Mais bon, on va attendre de voir ce que Patou830 fait et observe...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2010)

toutafé jehanluke

y a du bon : les bouts sauvegardés par entourage
du pas bon pas utile : reinstall Office et en mode inconnu pas forcement propre
et du pas bon le retour de la vengeance : le flou artistique global

( et tout ca ne serait  pas arrivé du tout , sur mac entretenu , ou aurait été réglé en quelques secondes  avec sauvegardes externes Time machine  et preservation des archives en ligne sur un ou 2 comptes)


----------

